# painted walls and lighting



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey folks. I am fixin to paint my garage ceilieng, and walls to help enhance lighting. I was just wondering if anyone has ever used a semigloss paint to enhance the effect. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks
Randy


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

Randy, I used a semigloss white and it helped brighten up the shop quite a bit.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

If you got REALLY bored, you could learn a fair amount from this article.

In short, the lighter the color, and … the higher the gloss level … the higher the reflectivity.

Good info here, too.

I may end up going with the full glossy, if/when I get to painting mine….


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input folks. 
Hey Beener, those links were very "enlightening" so to speak. I thought about full glossy myself, but as my shop is 20'x20' that may be overkill. 
Thanks again
Randy


----------



## ahock (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a note about glossy paints: If you ever want to repaint, you'll either need to sand the entire surface with 120 grit so new paint can stick, or do at least one coat of a GOOD oil based primer to get anything to stick to it well.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

i just used a couple of coats of primer on my ceillings and walls. seems to have worked great with the flouresants. down side is i seem to be cleaning more often. dam i can see everything.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings…... When I painted my shop 7 years ago when I built it, I put 2 coats of Kilz oil base primer on the walls and ceiling, then 2 coats of interior laytex semi-gloss in white. I have 16-- 8 ft. T-8 lights, and with the paint and light, it's good and bright….... white paint really helps….... take a look at my shop…


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree… I did 2 coats of primer and then 2 coats of a walmart brand semi gloss and it made a huge difference no joke. even helps eliminate dark corner.

definitely worth the money.

Grub


----------



## sparks (Dec 10, 2009)

I am a 3rd generation painter and gloss paint tinted off white or light gray is better then just white. First it covers better and the light doesn't glare as much. As for having to oil base prime or sand if you ever want to repaint is not the case anymore with the new paints. Back when paints were oil base or the first generation of latex paints came out this was true. Get a good quality acrylic paint (or latex, acrylic is better and more durable) tinted to an offwhite or gray and apply 2 to 3 coats. Gloss works best in a shop because it cleans up the best especially around light switches from dirty hands. If u ever want to paint over it u can prime with an acrylic primer 1 coat and then paint. If it were mine id paint the ceiling with a satin finish( its cheaper) and then paint the walls with a semi-gloss or gloss(best choice). Light won't reflect as well off the ceiling as it does on walls, so that's why u don't need to waste the money. Hope this helps. If u need anything (except the labor) feel free to contact me.


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

I epoxyed my shop floor as well. It not only helps with the lighting, it's a breeze to clean.


----------

